# Bergwerk Mercury 2004: Titanschrauben für Canti-Sockel?



## Eisenfaust (24. März 2009)

Mein Bergwerk Mercury erhält demnächst eine Frischzellenkur in Form einer Scheibenbremse (endlich nach 5 Jahren der Abstinenz!). Meine Cantilever-Sockel würde ich gerne gegen Titanschrauben austauschen. Nun habe ich diesbezüglich die eine oder andere Frage.

Vertragen sich Titan und Alu auf Dauer ohne spezielle Behandlung (Stichwort elektrochemisches Potential und infolge dessen Korrosion)? Oder doch besser Alu-Schrauben? Wo gibt es farblich passend abgestimmte Titan- oder Aluschrauben (mein Rahmen ist taubengrau-blau, also würden es schwarze Schrauben auch richten)?

Dank im voraus.


----------



## XC_Freund (25. März 2009)

Titancantisockel hat RS bei den teureren SID Modellen standardmässig in die Alutauchrohre geschraubt. Wegen dem elektrochemischen Potential würde ich mir keine Sorgen mache. Als 110% Lösung halt mit ti-prep montieren.
Wenn du die Schrauben noch nicht hast, würde ich das hier nehmen:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p5297_Bremssockelschrauben-2-Stueck.html

Welche Disc wird es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (27. März 2009)

Danke für die Info.

Es wird, nein, es ist schon eine Magura Louise BAT VentiDisc mit 180mm Trennscheiben vorne und hinten. Ich dachte mir, daß an ein deutsches MTB auch eine ebensolche Bremse gehört - im Moment lese ich aber nur Gemischtes über diese Scheiben-Bremse. Bei der Bremsscheibengroße habe ich mich ordentlich versehen - die Scheiben sind ja riesig! Nun ja, da es mir weniger auf Leichtbau als auf Stabilitat in Maßen und gute Haltbarkeit ankommt, werde ich mich überraschen lassen, wie sich das Bremslein an meinem nun nicht mehr ganz originellen BW macht ;-)


----------



## greg_mtk (28. März 2009)

Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Magura Louise BAT VentiDisc mit 180mm Trennscheiben vorne und hinten. Ich dachte mir, daß an ein deutsches MTB auch eine ebensolche Bremse gehört


  so hab ichs auch gemacht. kann bisher nichts negatives über die louise berichten. bei langsamer fahrt und schleifender bremse macht sie ne grausige musik und das hinterrad blockiert um einiges schneller als mit der 160er marta, aber soll ich das als "negativ" zu bewerten ???


----------

